# Panama City County Pier 10/12/12



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I fished from daylight til about 1:30 yesterday. There were two kings caught at daylight, several 13.5" amberjacks and that was it until around 1:00 when a sailfish came in. I hooked him up and 22 minutes later had a real nice sail to the pier. I broke him off and he swam away, seemingly unharmed.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Awesome Mike..... Have they been seeing many sails on the pier there? I see reports that people are doing good from the yaks in the area. 
Ben just caught a 20 lb dolphin from Pensacola Beach pier.....All he needs now is a sailfish and he has a offshore slam from the pier.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

That Ben can catch a fish! They have been seeing a few sails a day. I think they have seen more at Navarre.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Last monday a sail rolled up on P-bch peir with no sail. It rolled around baits in plain view. I think it was a white or blue. It hung around maybe a minute then headed south. Had the sharp pionted regular marlin fin.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Big Kenny....two years ago on the Pensacola pier....Ben Arnold an I ,along with I think Ben Kitzel saw a billfish come in on the bar,w/o a sail. It was a deep blue /purple color ......everyone saying it was a large sailfish.Just window shopping, it went under the pier from the east and continued to the west. I reminded the anglers it had no sail..and it too had a sharp pointed dorsal fin.I suspect it was a juvy blue about 75-100 lb.range.


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

I was out the Pier with Captain Ivan and we saw a Marlin. I thought it was a Sailfish. But Cap. Ivan was firm that it was Marlin. anybody else I wouldnt have paid any attention. But he has been fishing longer than my parents been alive, SO I kinda listen to him.


----------

